# Hey enablers! Who has a good Nook Color cover?



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

The lure of the shiny screen on the Nook Color finally got to me this week, so I picked one up. However, I haven't seen any cases I really like. Currently, I'm just using a spare sleeve from my Kindle 2 collection, but I'd like a book-style case that would hopefully prop itself up in landscape mode (I mostly use the NC for web surfing, not e-book reading.)

Something in purple, green, or black would be best, although I'm not opposed to a nice leather cover either. And let's leave budget out of the equation for now, too.  How about a non-hinge Kindle 2 cover? Anyone using one of those with the NC?

In case it matters, I currently have DecalGirl's Match Head in matte on order:



And will probably follow it up with an Alice in Wonderland cover from SkinIt when I get bored with that:



Thanks!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I believe Oberon has cases for the Nook Color if you like those. M-Edge still doesn't have a very big choice. I ended up buying one on the cheaper end to hold me over while waiting for a few more options.

I picked up this one from BN.

http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/Muriel-Cover-in-Anenome/e/9781616865139/?cds2Pid=36174

It felt really cheap when I bought it and didn't think I would keep it but once I put the Nook Color into it and have used it I am liking it more. It does hold the Nook really secure and I feel like it is safe in there. So I don't know if I will buy another cover when more companies finally release something.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I think this is the one I saw at our local B&N; it was only in black. It formed a triangle to read the Nook propped up, or you could fold up the flaps behind it to hold for reading:
http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/search/imageviewer.asp?EAN=9781616837181























Here is part of the description from their website:
You can fold the flap back for standard reading, but a simple maneuver turns the case into an easel that secures with the elastic closure. Even better, you get a choice of two profiles: resting on one side, the easel presents a steeper interface best suited for reading; on the other, a lower angle creates a solid base for typing on your NOOKcolor's keyboard.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks both of you for the suggestions. I've considered an Oberon, but they're just too bulky for the way I use and carry the Nook Color. That triangle case looks interesting, I'll have to take a look next time I get to B&N. After some more use, I actually ended up going with a two-part solution.

I re-purposed the M-Edge Flex Stand from my Kindle 2 as a desk/table stand for the NC, and it's great because I can hook 3 corners (the 4th one bumps the power button) and it rotates easily from portrait to landscape mode depending on what I'm doing.

Once I got used to the feel of the NC, I decided I'm ok with just holding it or propping it on a cushion when using it on the couch or in bed. So I picked up a lightweight slip case for storage and traveling protection:



That's the Incipio underGROUND slip case for the Kindle 2 (not the Kindle 3, despite the description) and it fits the NC perfectly. It's also extremely slim and light, yet the leather inside is still stiff enough to protect the screen.


----------

